# Mane n Tail shampoo



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I was using the Mane and Tail shampoo on my own hair, but I think it's making my hair a little too thin. I don't want to chuck the rest of the bottle, so do you think I could use it on my own dogs? Has anyone had any positive or negative results with it?


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah, you can use it on dogs.. It was formulated for animals...


----------



## BearCubby (Apr 24, 2009)

I use it on my dogs sometimes and have not had any issues with it on them. It smells good and my boys are clean and soft afterwards.


----------

